# Testosterone Replacement Therapy - why is it so controversial?



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2012)

Testosterone Replacement Therapy ? why is it so controversial? by Monica Mollica ~ trainergize.com For reasons that are not readily apparent, there appears to be a conservative political movement that opposes the use of testosterone in older men. This was clearly demonstrated by the report of the Institute of Medicine, which felt that testosterone is [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 24, 2012)

Good read ^^.  Thanks!


----------

